# viper 5901



## ic237

Hi guys,
First time istalling an alarm so bear with me. I have a 66 mustang and I am going for an easy setup. I am a little confused about the h3 connector.

H3/1 PINK (+) IGNITION 1 INPUT/OUTPUT
H3/2 RED/WHITE (+) FUSED (30A) IGNITION 2 / FLEX RELAY INPUT 87
H3/3 ORANGE (+) ACCESSORY OUTPUT
H3/4 VIOLET (+) STARTER OUTPUT (CAR SIDE OF THE STARTER KILL)
H3/5 GREEN (+) STARTER INPUT (KEY SIDE OF THE STARTER KILL WIRE)
H3/6 RED (+) FUSED (30A) IGNITION 1 INPUT
H3/7 PINK/WHITE (+) IGNITION 2 / FLEX RELAY OUTPUT
H3/8 PINK/BLACK (+) FLEX RELAY INPUT 87A key side (if required) of FLEX
RELAY
H3/9 RED/BLACK (+) FUSED (30A) ACCESSORY/STARTER INPUT
H3/10 NC (no connection)
NC

What exactly is h3/1? 

What exactly is h3/2 mean? What is a flex relay?

Does the starter kill work this way:
Battery >>>> ignition switch >>>> H3/5 >>(5901)>> H3/4 >>>> starter relay

What is H3/9?

Thanks guys.


----------



## jaggerwild

ic237 said:


> Hi guys,
> First time istalling an alarm so bear with me. I have a 66 mustang and I am going for an easy setup. I am a little confused about the h3 connector.
> 
> H3/1 PINK (+) IGNITION 1 INPUT/OUTPUT
> H3/2 RED/WHITE (+) FUSED (30A) IGNITION 2 / FLEX RELAY INPUT 87
> H3/3 ORANGE (+) ACCESSORY OUTPUT
> H3/4 VIOLET (+) STARTER OUTPUT (CAR SIDE OF THE STARTER KILL)
> H3/5 GREEN (+) STARTER INPUT (KEY SIDE OF THE STARTER KILL WIRE)
> H3/6 RED (+) FUSED (30A) IGNITION 1 INPUT
> H3/7 PINK/WHITE (+) IGNITION 2 / FLEX RELAY OUTPUT
> H3/8 PINK/BLACK (+) FLEX RELAY INPUT 87A key side (if required) of FLEX
> RELAY
> H3/9 RED/BLACK (+) FUSED (30A) ACCESSORY/STARTER INPUT
> H3/10 NC (no connection)
> NC
> 
> What exactly is h3/1?
> 
> What exactly is h3/2 mean? What is a flex relay?
> 
> Does the starter kill work this way:
> Battery >>>> ignition switch >>>> H3/5 >>(5901)>> H3/4 >>>> starter relay
> 
> What is H3/9?
> 
> Thanks guys.


3/1 goes to the wires at the ignition that show got during key on also during starter crank.
3/2 Same but only if you have two ignitions witch i dont think that year had, so no connection.
3/3 this wire will power up the A/c or heater if yer not sure of the wire color ill includ a link below for your car wire codes.
3/4 starter wire, cut the factory wire in half this goes to the wire going to the starter not ignition side.
3/5 same but key side of the wire you just cut
3/6 ignition again.
3/7 again only one ignition so not used
3/8 same place as 3/5 wire 
3/9 needs to be hooked to a wire that is HOT during crank to not just ignition.
3/10 NC
Here's yer link need more ask, you do know the remote start will not work on carburater!!! You would use a trunk pull to trigger the fuel feed on it.
http://www.the12volt.com/installbay/vehiclewiring/1/yeard/Ford.html


----------



## ic237

In a nutshell is this what you mean?

Also what is a flex relay?

Thanks Ivan


----------



## jaggerwild

ic237 said:


> In a nutshell is this what you mean?
> 
> Also what is a flex relay?
> 
> Thanks Ivan


 That locks like yer cars schematic, I've never seen it before. Flex relay is just a relay. The link i gave you has all the info on relays if you need it.


----------



## ic237

jaggerwild said:


> That locks like yer cars schematic, I've never seen it before. Flex relay is just a relay. The link i gave you has all the info on relays if you need it.


It is the cars schematics. I colored in the connections i would make with the h3 connector.


----------

